# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  magia a compañeros en la calle

## julioso

buenas, llevo una semana en el recreo del instituto haiendole magia a unas 20 personas de primero de primaria, de todo, anillos monedas cartas esponjas...
y mañana tengo que hacer algo mas especial porque van a ser mas i sobretodo gente  con la que quiero quedar bien, pero he agotado casi todo el repertorio y no se que hace... ayuda

----------


## magojuanjo

Segun mi opinion, no se trata de tener un repertorio inagotable, se trata que tengas unos juegos dominados, y sean esos juegos los que demuestres a tus compañeros, y darle menos importancia a que ya tienes compañeros a los cuales le hiciste esos juegos, como bien dices habra mas espectadores, y la mayoria no saben como les vas a sorprender.

----------


## Pulgas

Muevo el tema a magia de cerca.

¿Mañana?Haz lo que sepas hacer bien.
De aquí a amañana no te da tiempo a preparar nada nuevo.

----------


## elrond

Hola,
Yo no llevo mucho como mago, pero puedo asegurarte, que si tus trucos los realizas a la perfección, aunque los repitas a las mismas personas, volverán a quedarse sorprendidos. Por eso los trucis deben de estar muy ensayados. 
Un saludo

----------


## nyper

haz los mismos "trucos" pero cuenta diferentes historias. es muy eficaz. si tienes el canuto, en el primer o segundo capitulo te explica como hacer el mismo truco 5 veces seguidas y que parezcan diferentes.

----------


## MagNity

julioso, la magia es algo más que algo para quedar bien. Te lo digo porque por desgracia, a veces somos como conejitos de indias o mejor dicho, como mascotas, que hemos de ir haciendo numeritos e impresionar cada vez más y eso puede resultar estresante. Como bien te dicen, si has de hacer magia, haz lo que domines, que lo han visto,... pues mala suerte. No pueden esperar que hagas todos los juegos del mundo y menos en la calle en el recreo.

----------


## julioso

no es que hago muchos juegos porque hago amgia de pie por lo tanto hago de los que se, lo que se puede hacer de pie y luego adivinaciones de cartas, ambiconsas o forzages y mogollon de formas
pero presentandolo de forma distinta, pero todo el rato lo mismo pues cansa

----------


## Iban

Pues entonces se para, se aprende nuevo repertorio, y se sigue.

:-)

De hoy para mañana lo único que te puede dar tiempo a aprender es el truco de desaparecer.

----------


## Ritxi

Esas prisas...

----------


## nyper

> no es que hago muchos juegos porque hago amgia de pie por lo tanto hago de los que se, lo que se puede hacer de pie y luego adivinaciones de cartas, ambiconsas o forzages y mogollon de formas
> pero presentandolo de forma distinta, pero todo el rato lo mismo pues cansa


Me identifico mucho con tigo, tengo tu misma edad, me gusta el mismo tipo de magia (street magic con cartas) y e pasado por los mismos problemas que tu... Agregame como amigo y hablamos por mp's, podemos compartir efectos, rutinas, ideas etc...

----------


## MagNity

Nyper y Julioso, cuidado... está bien que os hagais amigos,... pero no pretendais correr,... todos de algún modo hemos vivido o visto vuestra situación... sobretodo tened mucha paciencia. Creedme, es mejor esperar un buen tiempo si que vean nada y actuar un día y que lo pasen en grande que estar haciendo juegos constantemente. (las cosas impresionan porque no las vemos cada día, si hacemos de la magia una costumbre, ya no va a asombrar)

----------


## nyper

Ya, ya, yo creo que eso lo tengo suPerado... Pero hace un año yo si que era asi... He cambiado muchisimo mi magia desde entonces... Antes era de videos de youtube, ahora es de libros... Antes eran efectos matematicos, ahora voy ganando habilidad, y ahora sobre todo estoy mejorando mucho mas en la presentacion de mis efectos...
Aun asi, gracias por el consejo :-)

----------


## MagNity

Nyper, no me refería a a ver videos en youtube, ni tan solo en hacer efectos matemáticos (a mi personalmente hay algunos que me chiflan y no por ser matemáticos són más fáciles o simples). a lo que me refería es que hay que tener paciencia y que funcionamos a rachas y eso a veces no lleva más de un golpe...
simplemente quería decir eso, que paciencia, a veces más vale hacer que se precie el valor de la información, no digo que no se comparta, en mi circulo mágico (SIS) estamos siempre compartiendo nuestros conocimientos. Pero si que damos mucho valor a cada paso que damos, a cada ayuda que nos ofrecen,... y muchas veces (soy el primero que me cuesta un montón) dejamos que la persona disfrute de un juego, se moleste en intentar esbrinar como se hace (es increible, pero creo que he visto el mismo juego hacerlo de 100 formas diferentes gracias a esto) y finalmente, cuando está en el camino, se le da la mano y entonces tiene un gran valor. 
Animos y oye, si no es así, pues nada,... mejor,... así ya no habrá ni que prevenir... xDDDD
un abrazo

----------


## angueru86

En mi opinión, no deberías ir tan acelerado. Si no tienes más repertorio no haberlo gastado.

Debes saber decir NO, y parar. Si lo haces bien, con una sonrisa amable, nunca tendrás problemas. 
"Bueno, ya está bien, no abusemos de esto"
"NO ABUSAS NOS ENCANTA VERTE"
"Está bien, vamos a ver este efecto"

Lo haces y te guardas las cartas.

"Me alegra el corazón de que os guste. Por cierto, tú qué estudias? blabalbalbla"

Y cambias el rumbo. Lo que no puedes hacer es: hago cartas, monedas, bolas de esponja, de todo... como dices. Y esperar a que mañana se corra la voz y te quedes sin repertorio. Un buen mago mide su magia con cuentagotas.

Lo siento amigo mío, es problema tuyo, y te mereces haberte metido en este berenjenal. Sé que suena duro, pero no esperes piedad cuando preguntes a la desesperada. Un mago lo tiene todo controlado y nunca habla de esa forma. Sólo los truqueros hablan así.

Sin acritud majo, de verdad. Sigue avanzando que te apoyo.

----------


## Lukan

> haz los mismos "trucos" pero cuenta diferentes historias. es muy eficaz. si tienes el canuto, en el primer o segundo capitulo te explica como hacer el mismo truco 5 veces seguidas y que parezcan diferentes.


Más que el mismo truco es usando la misma técnica, pero Nyper tiene razón, con juegos que domines usa la imaginación y cambia las historias, puede funcionar!

Saludos!

----------


## nyper

> Nyper, no me refería a a ver videos en youtube, ni tan solo en hacer efectos matemáticos (a mi personalmente hay algunos que me chiflan y no por ser matemáticos són más fáciles o simples). a lo que me refería es que hay que tener paciencia y que funcionamos a rachas y eso a veces no lleva más de un golpe...
> simplemente quería decir eso, que paciencia, a veces más vale hacer que se precie el valor de la información, no digo que no se comparta, en mi circulo mágico (SIS) estamos siempre compartiendo nuestros conocimientos. Pero si que damos mucho valor a cada paso que damos, a cada ayuda que nos ofrecen,... y muchas veces (soy el primero que me cuesta un montón) dejamos que la persona disfrute de un juego, se moleste en intentar esbrinar como se hace (es increible, pero creo que he visto el mismo juego hacerlo de 100 formas diferentes gracias a esto) y finalmente, cuando está en el camino, se le da la mano y entonces tiene un gran valor. 
> Animos y oye, si no es así, pues nada,... mejor,... así ya no habrá ni que prevenir... xDDDD
> un abrazo


lo que yo ahora hago es: me empacho de efectos, me veo un montón... sin parara para profundizar en ninguno. y cuando considero que ya hay bastantes escojo un par que me gusten y profundizo en ellos.... suelo seguir estos pasos:
1- verlo de mano de diferentes autores
2- ensayar hasta realizar todas las técnicas correctamente
3- enlazar las diferentes versiones del efecto en una muy consistente y efectiva
4- idear una buena presentación
5- planear todas las posibles cosas que pueden salir mal... (por ejemplo, si me falla un forzaje clásico, hago otro truco, por ejemplo carta ambiciosa, y luego intento con otro espectador el efecto que tenia en mente desde el principio)
6- practicarlo haciéndoselo a mis amigos que generalmente son el publico mas difícil.

----------


## Dim

Puede que suene cruel pero, tú te lo has buscado.
¿Estás haciendo magia por que te gusta o para chulearte?
Porque tal y como lo describes creo que por la segunda.
Te voy a poner un ejemplo ajena para que veas más o menos lo que yo veo:



> Anónimo: Hola gente del foro necesito ayuda,es que le dije a mis compañeros de clase que sabía hacer el truco de levitar,pero no lo se hacer,lo dije por quedar bien.
> ¿Ahora qué hago?


Aunque ahora ya sea tarde para comentar,me gustaría saber que pasó.

----------


## renard

jajaja pero es verdad eso del anonimo o es de cachondeo?Bueno yo entiendo a la gente que hace magia para chulear,el que no lo haya echo que tire la primera piedra jeje.

----------


## nyper

No es el unico objetivo pero todos la emos usau alguna vez para xulear o ligar :p
Pero si realmente eso fuera lo que buscamos, no seguiriamos con esto... Hay caminos mucho menos laboriosos, sin embargo si haces magia es porque te gusta...

----------


## Prendes

Como anécdota os contaré la genial idea que se le pasó por la mente a un amigo perturbado jajaja

Hace un par de meses les hice a mis amigos el juego de los as-altantes (la base de la presentación es la misma que hace Tamariz: son el as-esino, etc)
Como dos semanas más tarde salió con mi grupo de amigos una conocida de uno de ellos que iba a pasar el fin de semana en Santander. La chica en cuestión era muy agraciada físicamente.

La cosa es que mientras hablábamos a sus espaldas sobre lo tremenda que estaba, mi amigo perturbado, con el juego del as-tuto en mente aún, me dijo: "pero si tu lo tienes hecho, hazle un truco de magia y es tuya. Eeeeeehhhh! Hazle el del as-tetas, el del as-tetas!!!" 

Desde ese día, cada vez que hago magia y hay alguna chica me dice que haga el truco del as-tetas, que en su mente consiste en sacar una carta del escote de la afortunada jajajjaja

----------


## renard

Prendes me preocupas cambia de amistades porfavor jajaja.

----------


## nyper

apunto para mi repertorio  :Smile1:

----------


## hakan di milo

prendes cambiar de amistad seria una buena opcion  :Wink1:  y de reperorio tambien hay gente que lo puede tomar a mal

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Disculpenme unos segundos mientras me quito las telas de araña, el polvillo y activo los musculos que depues de mucho tiempo estan duritoss  :Smile1:  
----
-----
------
-------
Ya creo que estoy mejor... Bueno volviendo al punto mi consejo seria ir a la base del artista, volver a 0, creo que el tema no pasa por que hacer o no, no pasa por como hacerlo ni que decir,y mucho menos por buscar cosas nuevas.

Creo que lo primero es actuar cuando yo quiero y tengo ganas, no cuando me lo exigen.
Segundo como un joyero que muestra las joyas sobre un paño cuidando su valor, el mago. ilusionista, artista etc exige mostrar su arte en un ambiente de respeto e interes no bajo un desafio o simplemente el desinteres de "hace lo tuyo que te sale lindo".

Yo primero frenaria con la necesidad de hacer algo constantemente y me tomaria un tiempo de perfeccionamiento, con esto ganaras que te extrañen, ganaras la espectativa de que sera lo nuevo, y finalmente cuando muetres algo ganaras un doble ipacto.

Primero por que sera algo bien trabajado y segundo por los nervios de que se te extrañaba.
Imagina que si a Tamariz lo vieras todos los dias  llegara un punto en el que te aburre, pero como lo ves periodicamente dices "GUAAA que sera lo nuevo".

Espero que algo te sirva.
Abrazo de gollll-

PD: como se extrañaba la familia potagia.

----------

